# Anyone an electronics wiz?



## JeffChastain (Nov 22, 2011)

So, I own a Humminbird 100 Wide portable. It comes in a case, and runs off of two 6 volt batteries. I got this awesome idea a few days ago. I figured hey, my trolling motors run on 12 volts, and so does my fishfinder. I can take the wires for the fishfinder off of the two 6 volt battery terminals, slap on some clamps, and run it on my TM battery. Yeah, not so much. I took the wires off the battery contacts, only to find out that the two red wires run independently to each battery, but the white wire is just looped between the two batteries. So, once I realized I was in over my head, I soldered the wires back the way they went, and it won't turn on now.  Here is a drawing, so you'll understand what I mean. Can anyone help?!?! Now I have no fishfinder.


----------



## Wallijig (Nov 22, 2011)

Your two 6v batteries would have been run in series to get 12v. So the positive (red) of one would hook to neg (black) of other ,then use unused pos of one battery and neg of other to hookup depth finder motor to.


----------



## JeffChastain (Nov 22, 2011)

That's how I figured it too. But, as you'll see in the picture, my white wire just runs between each battery, not connecting to the fish finder. Does that matter? 

Can I just run one red wire to the positive, and one to the negative on the battery?


----------



## Wallijig (Nov 22, 2011)

JeffChastain said:


> That's how I figured it too. But, as you'll see in the picture, my white wire just runs between each battery, not connecting to the fish finder. Does that matter?
> 
> Can I just run one red wire to the positive, and one to the negative on the battery?




White does run between batteries without connecting depthfinder to a battery at those locations. What is strange is both wire going to depth finder are red. I downloaded owners manual it shows one red and one black. 
Next step I would do then is have someone with a hummingbird depth finder look at theirs and see how pos and neg are arranged on the plug. It does not show that in owners manual. I would, but I have mine put away for winter.

I will see if a technical repair manual is available for it, when I get chance, have to head back to work.


----------



## optaylor823 (Nov 22, 2011)

I would think that you should be able to take the 2 red wires and connect to a 12V battery and the depth finder should work. What I would do is get a volt meter and check the red leads before disconnecting them, so you know which leads is the 12V lead and which one is the ground. If you connect them backwards it will not work and could damage the unit.


----------



## Wallijig (Nov 22, 2011)

optaylor823 said:


> I would think that you should be able to take the 2 red wires and connect to a 12V battery and the depth finder should work. What I would do is get a volt meter and check the red leads before disconnecting them, so you know which leads is the 12V lead and which one is the ground. If you connect them backwards it will not work and could damage the unit.



From what I understand both red wire run all way into plug. They were disconnected before marking which was pos and neg. One would not need voltmeter to find out the battery side polarity. Just have to look see which is hooked to positive on one battery and negative on other. If hooked to a battery already in reversed polarity without fuse could have done some damage to unit.


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Nov 22, 2011)

I have a couple of HB portable units and a number of differnt mounts in multiple boats. I have inserted keyed 12V plugs between the power on the portable. I then had the option to use a cable from a trolling motor or run the portable as normal. The cable on the trolling motor needs to have a 1 amp inline fuse. 

You can also just get a HB power cable ($15). Run that with clamps and fuse holder. Swapping the plug, requires taking the two screws out of tilt bracket and swapping plugs. That leaves the portable unit untouched. 

BTW: the 6V batteries make good ballast. Without them, it will tend to slide around or fall in the boat, much more easier.

PS: Without opening my units, don't remember having two red wires at the power cord. A red and black is what is on the power plug.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 23, 2011)

Best money you can spend for your future electronic issues...

https://www.harborfreight.com/7-function-digital-multimeter-90899.html

$5.00


regards, Rich


----------



## JeffChastain (Nov 23, 2011)

FuzzyGrub said:


> I have a couple of HB portable units and a number of differnt mounts in multiple boats. I have inserted keyed 12V plugs between the power on the portable. I then had the option to use a cable from a trolling motor or run the portable as normal. The cable on the trolling motor needs to have a 1 amp inline fuse.
> 
> You can also just get a HB power cable ($15). Run that with clamps and fuse holder. Swapping the plug, requires taking the two screws out of tilt bracket and swapping plugs. That leaves the portable unit untouched.
> 
> ...



My HB seems to be an older model. Taking the screw out of the tilt bracket leaves me looking at two wires running straight into the unit. The only option without opening the unit would be to splice the wires. I'm not feeling so sure that I have two red wires running from the unit now. I haven't looked at it in a couple of weeks. I will check that this afternoon. 

I plan on mounting the unit permanently in the rear of the boat, so sliding around won't be an issue. I, for whatever reason, didn't think about ordering a power cable from HB. I tend to overlook the obvious solutions. Thanks bud!


----------



## richg99 (Nov 23, 2011)

Keep trying to figure it out. 

If all else fails, I have a HB unit (a 100 I think)... that does not have a mounting base ( you have one of those)..nor does it have a transducer..(you have one of those). 

I cannot guarantee that it works...but..if you want to pay the shipping...you can have it for free. 

If you decide to go that way....I'll be sure it powers up before I ship it.

Rich


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Nov 23, 2011)

Duplicate - Deleted


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Nov 23, 2011)

JeffChastain said:


> FuzzyGrub said:
> 
> 
> > I have a couple of HB portable units and a number of differnt mounts in multiple boats. I have inserted keyed 12V plugs between the power on the portable. I then had the option to use a cable from a trolling motor or run the portable as normal. The cable on the trolling motor needs to have a 1 amp inline fuse.
> ...



Mine are old "Wide Portable" cases, which should be the era as your unit. A pic would help. Older portables were TCR units, and a Wide 100 would not fit. 

It sounds like you are removing the screws that hold the mount to the housing. Leave them in.

By engaging the release on the back of the head unit, it should slide off the mount. You do have to pull and wiggle to get it off. Once off, it should look like the standard HB mount, but no swivel. It just tilts, forward and back. Two phillips screws should be readily apparent. Removing these two screws, provides access to plugs. There will be male pins on the plugs that mate to the head unit. There will be a power plug and a transducer plug. 

For a perminent mount, I'd just use a new tilt/swivel mount: https://store.humminbird.com/products/323118/MS_M






and power cable: https://store.humminbird.com/products/323029/PC_10





PS: You will have to transfer your connector block to this newer mount. ie this has a newer version connector block that doesn't work with W100.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 23, 2011)

I bought my most recent Lowrance unit for $79.00 on sale at Academy here in Texas.. 

It was similar, but not exactly the same, as this unit at Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/X-4-200-kHz-LCD-FISHFINDER/dp/B00470R46C/ref=sr_1_39?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1322081710&sr=1-39

Of course, you are still welcome to my extra unit if you think it will fit. 
regards, Rich


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Nov 23, 2011)

Here is a pic of my portable units:







The one on the right should look like yours, minus your head unit.


The one on the left has been fitted with larger capacity SLA batteries. ie latern batteries don't last long with bright, color displays.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 24, 2011)

PM's sent. My old 100 will be shipped tomorrow. rich


----------

